
MIT no longer owns 18.0.0.0/8 - campuscodi
https://ma.ttias.be/mit-no-longer-owns-18-0-0-08/
======
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156373)

~~~
i336_
For reference: the link points to relevant "Next generation MITnet"
announcement; this thread is not a duplicate.

~~~
greenyoda
However, the current thread is a duplicate of this one from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14150854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14150854)

~~~
i336_
Ah. Good catch!

------
i336_
I'm very curious what the market ballpark for 18.145.0.0/16 was likely to be.

